# air leak on canister filter?



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

i have had my big ehiem set up for a week or so ( cant remeber model but its really big about the same as a fluval fx5) and its extremely noisy due to air inside the filter. i thought i would give it a few days before posting but its gotten worse. i tried cleaning it out and tighting all the connectiong however now im thinking that the double tap unit is leaking air into the filter?? is that even possible and if so how do i fix it and or is it even nessisary to have one?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Try replacing the O-ring - some people wrap teflon tapes around the old O-ring as well. Don't overtight the connections. The plastic may break and you know the cost of eheim parts. I have a spare one for 12mm hose but I am fairly sure that yours is bigger than 12mm.


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

yeah its a 2260 model i tried taking it apart and cleaning/ lubing up the o rings and that didnt seem to work so i wrapped the one i believe is leaking in teflon and put some vaciline on it so hopefully that will work. ill wait a few more days and if that doesnt work ill try to tephlon the others as well


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

How long are the hoses ? is the intake longer than the output ? In the FX-5 filters if the inlet is longer they will blow micro bubbles. I the inlet is shorter they will not.
Also what happens if you unplug the filter and let sit for a bit ? for a filter to suck in air there has to be a restriction ( longer hose ) on the inlet side of the pump for the pump to push more water than the gravitational pull that fills the filter will allow . That is why on some high output filters the inlet hose is larger than the outlet for that reason alone. try sitting the inlet higher in the tank , I had issues with my filters as the 180 gallon stacker bottom tank sits 3 inches off the floor and a real short intke set high in the tank solved all my problems.


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

im not to sure length wize my input tube is a lot thicker than the outlet tube but i think that is on most eheim canisters. ill check when i get home but just so i make sure i got this the output hose should be shorter?


----------

